# 2 Gel or not 2 Gel ??



## SteCenturion (2 Jan 2014)

Going to get a little bit more serious about my riding this year & was wondering.
If I extend my rides to approx 80 - 90k & if I join a local club for some rides - will I need extra fuelling in the form of gels, drink additives etc or just have a bigger breakfast ?
I have some trial packs - I might give a go. (High 5 Race pack).
Thoughts anyone ??


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2014)

They are vile...just get jelly babies...Bassetts or Haribo


----------



## DCLane (2 Jan 2014)

I have a decent breakfast, not bigger; porridge with raisins and jam (slow/med/fast sugars) and will carry a gel/energy bar but hardly ever use it.

My suggestions is to give it a try. Other things also work; flapjacks, mini malt loaves (work for me).


----------



## vernon (2 Jan 2014)

Gel's for hair not stomachs.

Jelly babies are much more palatable and are frequently on special offer at £2 per large box.


----------



## Sara_H (2 Jan 2014)

Have a nice slice of cake.


----------



## Saluki (2 Jan 2014)

Jelly Babies and flapjacks for us. OH carries gels but they are vile and sticky feeling in the mouth. Pro's are paid enough to endure the horrid things but I do this for fun, hence the jelly babies.


----------



## 400bhp (2 Jan 2014)

Entirely dependant upon so many things:

Just stick some form of nutritional energy in your pockets.

I don't like gels mainly becauss they are so messy. I usually take a banana or an Aldi flapjack.


----------



## SteCenturion (2 Jan 2014)

vernon said:


> Gel's for hair not stomachs.
> 
> Jelly babies are much more palatable and are frequently on special offer at £2 per large box.


Got none on my head 
&
Who's gonna rub it in my back ??


----------



## Peteaud (2 Jan 2014)

Torq cherry yoghurt, mmmmmmmm actually quite nice.

If i do a long ride i normally have 1 stashed away just in case, and i have been glad of it in the past. Jelly beans are still the best thoi.


http://www.torqfitness.co.uk/acatalog/torq_energy_gels.html


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Jan 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> Going to get a little bit more serious about my riding this year & was wondering.
> If I extend my rides to approx 80 - 90k & if I join a local club for some rides - will I *(1)need extra fuelling* in *(2)the form of gels*, *(3)drink additives *etc or just* (4)have a bigger breakfast* ?
> I have some trial packs - I might give a go. (High 5 Race pack).
> Thoughts anyone ??


2 3 and 4 are different ways of getting (1) none of which are needed or required. They are entirely optional extras in any ride.

Only you can really decide how ad when you want to consume your "fuel"


----------



## amasidlover (2 Jan 2014)

Malt loaf!! Can be pre-sliced before the ride and I find it quite easy to digest when cycling. Curiously when running hard or swimming I find it difficult to get down and only then do I switch to gels.


----------



## Doyleyburger (2 Jan 2014)

Gels are rank !
Like above, stick to jelly sweets or something. Rock buns are regularly in the cake tin at home. Two or three of those bad boys are a good bet


----------



## theloafer (2 Jan 2014)

DCLane said:


> I have a decent breakfast, not bigger; porridge with raisins and jam (slow/med/fast sugars)*.*


plus
and will carry some of this great stuff better than malt loaf and very easy to make 
*BRANFLAKE LOAF
More delicious than shop bought malt loaf and so easy to fling together
a child can do it. This must be one of the only cake mixtures that looks and tastes
pretty revolting in the bowl, but honestly, the end result is well worth the complete lack of effort...
Best sliced thinly and eaten with butter or jam.
1 mug of Kellogg's All-Bran
1 mug of either currants, mixed dried fruit or sultanas
1 mug of milk
1 mug of self-raising flour
A generous half-mug of caster or soft brown sugar 

Method
1. Put everything except the flour in a large bowl and leave the mixture to stand for about an hour.
2. Grease and long-strip-line a standard size loaf tin and pre-heat the oven to approximately Gas Mark 3 (160 C)
3. Sift the flour into the soggy mixture, stir it in well and pour the whole lot into the loaf tin, spreading it evenly up to the sides.
4. Bake in a cool oven for about an hour and a half, until a skewer or sharp knife inserted into the middle of the cake comes out clean*


----------



## Doyleyburger (2 Jan 2014)

Deffo give that a go


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Jan 2014)

I love gels! At least I appear to have convinced myself I do because I always have so many of the bloom in' things to try and get through. I swear they breed in the storage pot.


----------



## VamP (2 Jan 2014)

I wonder if all those above advocating jelly babies realise they are basically sugar and gelatine.

Hardly the nutritional stuff of champions. Gels are designed for racing. Bit of an overkill for non-racing application. But still a lot better than jelly babies. Jesus.


----------



## Doyleyburger (2 Jan 2014)

Only use sweets if in desperate need of a pick me up but can't beat a banana and home made food 
Flapjacks etc....


----------



## mark st1 (2 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> But still a lot better than jelly babies. Jesus.


 Blasphemy !


----------



## VamP (2 Jan 2014)

mark st1 said:


> Blasphemy !



You are right. Only religious fanaticism could elevate over processed shite to the pedestal of cycling nutrition.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jan 2014)

Food, real food.


----------



## Roadrider48 (2 Jan 2014)

vickster said:


> They are vile...just get jelly babies...Bassetts or Haribo


You're right! They are vile. I have personally never felt any benefit from them either.
Bananas seem to work for me.


----------



## VamP (2 Jan 2014)

mark st1 said:


> Blasphemy !



You are right. Only religious fanaticism could elevate over processed shite to the pedestal of cycling nutrition.


----------



## Dusty Bin (3 Jan 2014)

Welsh cakes or jam sandwiches. A pocket full of dried papaya chunks or dates also works..


----------



## Justiffa (3 Jan 2014)

I mostly ride for fun but once in a while I take on races or follow my buddies on long rides (above 100km). bcos most of them are younger than me and bcos i'd hate to become more of a liability than I already am (i'm pretty slow and usually average around 25-27km/h), I bring a couple of gels/energy bars just in case my energy drains off & I become completely pooped & useless.

Its like my reserve fuel and knowing that I hv it stashed away in my backpockets is more of a confidence booster than anything else lol.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jan 2014)

I went riding with a friend up North and he was eating what appeared to be dried monkey willies. Possibly dried bananas.


----------



## SteCenturion (3 Jan 2014)

Might Re-title this as Gel Gate -
Seem to have opened a bees nest -
Anyone for Honey ?
Or even Honey flap jack - dried monkey willy - banana cakes ?


----------



## jazzkat (3 Jan 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> Might Re-title this as Gel Gate -
> Seem to have opened a bees nest -
> Anyone for Honey ?
> Or even Honey flap jack - dried monkey willy - banana cakes ?



I've never, ever had a gel. It sounds disgusting. Ham sarnie, flap jack or a banana for me. I have a big bowl of porridge before I go out and that does me. If I really feel the need for a big lunch (rare) then I can always stop at a cafe for some cake thing more substantial

Reminds me of last summer. I went mountain-biking at Whinnlatter forest whith a mate and along the trail there was some gel wrappers. We had the discussion about the peckers that would need gels at a mountain bike trail park, when they are no more than five minutes away from a cafe at the bottom of the hill (not to mention the fact that they were arrogant enough to throw their litter on the floor!)

Gels have their place in an event where you need a big kick of energy in an easily consumable form (long TTs) even road racers manage to eat a sandwich and a can of coke while racing!

But it's your life, eat what *you *want


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jan 2014)

Gah, it does piss me off when I see gel wrappers by the side of the road, it's not like the don't willingly stick to EVERYTHING once opened!


----------



## SteCenturion (3 Jan 2014)

jazzkat said:


> I've never, ever had a gel. It sounds disgusting. Ham sarnie, flap jack or a banana for me. I have a big bowl of porridge before I go out and that does me. If I really feel the need for a big lunch (rare) then I can always stop at a cafe for some cake thing more substantial
> 
> Reminds me of last summer. I went mountain-biking at Whinnlatter forest whith a mate and along the trail there was some gel wrappers. We had the discussion about the peckers that would need gels at a mountain bike trail park, when they are no more than five minutes away from a cafe at the bottom of the hill (not to mention the fact that they were arrogant enough to throw their litter on the floor!)
> 
> ...


Almost agreed - I saw these (high 5 race packs) reduced on't - tinterweb thingymajigg & thought - why not !
Like Andrew-Culture & yourself though I am concerned about the gel littering that goes on.
It's a cause of many complaints by those on popular routes & causes harm to wildlife. 
Promise to be a good boy & keep mine off the streets. 
Might not even like 'em yet.
It's just that I intend to push myself a bit further with higher intensity rides, I.e faster more inclines & medium mileage - 70 - 90k.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Jan 2014)

Dusty Bin said:


> *Welsh cakes* or jam sandwiches. A pocket full of dried papaya chunks or dates also works..



What's one of those?

Eccles cakes - now you're talking


----------



## 400bhp (3 Jan 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> Almost agreed - I saw these (high 5 race packs) reduced on't - tinterweb thingymajigg & thought - why not !
> Like Andrew-Culture & yourself though I am concerned about the gel littering that goes on.
> It's a cause of many complaints by those on popular routes & causes harm to wildlife.
> Promise to be a good boy & keep mine off the streets.
> ...



It annoys me too - why can't the manufacturers make a bio-degradeable sachet.


----------



## Dusty Bin (3 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> What's one of those?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Welsh_cake


----------



## JoeyB (3 Jan 2014)

I use gels because they are quick and easy to get down me without any faffing round.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Jan 2014)

JoeyB said:


> I use gels because they are quick and easy to get down me *without any faffing round*.



As opposed to what?


----------



## vickster (3 Jan 2014)

I can't personally swallow gels, nasty horrid sticky consistency, thus I prefer jelly babies to choking...and they taste much better and you have choice as to whether the head or feet go first


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (3 Jan 2014)

Jelly babies must be a pain in the a**e with gloved fingers every 5 seconds for one


----------



## JoeyB (3 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> As opposed to what?



As opposed to preparing and carrying other food options really. I buy a couple of boxes of gels at a time, I chuck two in my small barbag before a ride and off I go...I can open them and eat them on the move if needs be and they don't take up much room. Simples.


----------



## JoeyB (3 Jan 2014)

vickster said:


> I can't personally swallow gels, nasty horrid sticky consistency, thus I prefer jelly babies to choking...and they taste much better and you have choice as to whether the head or feet go first



I can't say I notice the taste of gels but then I'm used to some really horrid gym supplements, so I guess I have built up a tolerance.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jan 2014)

How far is long mileage if 70-90km is medium mileage?


----------



## JoeyB (3 Jan 2014)

Marmion said:


> How far is long mileage if 70-90km is medium mileage?


Depends who you ask lol

To me 200km is long mileage but thats a walk in the park for most on here!!


----------



## HeroesFitness (3 Jan 2014)

If you are doing more than 1 hour 30 minutes the give the gels a go but I would personally use Isotonic drinks during long durations as the gels can sometimes cause a stomach upset, but give them a try as they may suit you


----------



## VamP (3 Jan 2014)

vickster said:


> I can't personally swallow gels, nasty horrid sticky consistency, thus I prefer jelly babies to choking...and they taste much better and you have choice as to whether the head or feet go first



You might prefer the taste but as fuel goes, jelly babies are particularly crap. Why not just eat a flapjack?


----------



## vickster (3 Jan 2014)

It's not the taste of the gel, it's the texture - I can't physically swallow it, just like I can't swallow rocket, although that's stringy rather than sticky!

I like sweets, I do coffee and cake too, or a sarni for lunch...I am not fuelling for a race.


----------



## vickster (3 Jan 2014)

Buzzinonbikes said:


> Jelly babies must be a pain in the a**e with gloved fingers every 5 seconds for one


 Jus tip them straight out of the bag...


----------



## Dave Davenport (3 Jan 2014)

I'm all for bananas, cake, malt loaf, fig rolls etc. but find on longer rides (100 miles+ to me) I like something savoury. Jacket spuds travel well in your back pocket and are easy to eat on the go, as are pasties.


----------



## Dave Davenport (3 Jan 2014)

I now fancy a pasty and jacket potato (with beans and a pint) and I haven't ridden anywhere today!


----------



## VamP (3 Jan 2014)

vickster said:


> It's not the taste of the gel, it's the texture - I can't physically swallow it, just like I can't swallow rocket, although that's stringy rather than sticky!
> 
> I like sweets, I do coffee and cake too, or a sarni for lunch...I am not fuelling for a race.


Google sugar spike. It's not great.

I'm not pushing you towards gels, I'm steering you away from jelly babies.


----------



## vickster (3 Jan 2014)

I really don't eat very many...probably as I don't do many long cycle rides 

I have porridge before riding and then something else after a couple of hours, most likely cake, possibly a few sweets. I ride for leisure not sport


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Jan 2014)

HeroesFitness said:


> If you are doing more than 1 hour 30 minutes the give the gels a go but I would personally use Isotonic drinks during long durations as the gels can sometimes cause a stomach upset, but give them a try as they may suit you



Isotonic drinks and gels are, on the most part, different things with different purposes!


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Jan 2014)

Make your own energy flap jacks. It cheap, tasty and works. Get your mates to make some as well and you can all swap.

Steve


----------



## 400bhp (3 Jan 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> Make your own energy flap jacks. It cheap, tasty and works. Get your mates to make some as well and you can all swap.
> 
> Steve



@I like Skol does a tasty flapjack Must ask him for the recipe.


----------



## harly (3 Jan 2014)

Check out the ingrediants in gels 
Nothing flash just sugar , glucose , malt dextrin , you may as well eat jelly babies , very little difference and cheaper


----------



## JamesTaylor02 (3 Jan 2014)

I suppose it's all what you try out. I've been looking at the various gels, powders, bars etc. and never actually knowing which one would work best. I've decided the best thing to do (for this week anyway) was to buy a couple of powders, a couple of gels, a couple of bars and see what'll work for me. I would advise you do the same!


----------



## jazzkat (3 Jan 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> Jacket spuds travel well in your back pocket


They must keep you warm on the cold mornings too!


----------



## VamP (3 Jan 2014)

harly said:


> Check out the ingrediants in gels
> Nothing flash just sugar , glucose , malt dextrin , you may as well eat jelly babies , very little difference and cheaper


Maybe you should check out the ingredients.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (3 Jan 2014)

*SiS Go Gell*
Water, Maltodextrin (produced from partial hydrolyses of a special variety of Maize), Natural Flavouring,Gelling Agents (Xanthan Gum, Gellan Gum), Acidity Users(Citric Acid, Sodium Citrate), Preservatives (Sodium Benzoate,Potassium Sorbate), Sweetener (Acesulfame K), Sodium Chloride, Antioxidant (Ascorbic Acid)

Maltodextrin is a carbohydrate made from rice, corn, or potato starch
Xanthan Gum is produced by the fermentation of glucose, sucrose, or lactose
Gellan Gum Is a thickening agent with residue of glucose
Citric Acid is obtained from Citric fruit and used to add an acidic or sour taste to foods and drinks
Sodium citrate may refer to any of the sodium salts of citric acid
Sodium Benzoate produced by reacting sodium hydroxide with benzoic acid
Potassium sorbate is a preservative that is produced as a result of chemical reaction between potassium hydroxide and sorbic acid
Acesulfame potassium is a calorie-free sweetener
Ascorbic Acid is a natually occurring vitamin c compound.

*Bassett Jelly Babies*.
Sugar, Glucose syrup, Water, Gelatine (Bovine), Concentrated fruit juices* (1%) (Lime, raspberry, Blackcurrant, Strawberry, orange, lemon), Citric acid, Flavourings, Colours (Carbon black, Cochineal, Curcumin, Copper chlorophyl). *enquired to 7% fruit juice


Loads of unhealthy processed rubbish in both of them, low quality carbohydrate sources to spike your blood sugars and insulin levels. Your better off making your own flap jacks or similar and getting some high quality carbs and protein IMHO.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Jan 2014)

It's ok. This popcorn is sugar free


----------



## harly (4 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> Maybe you should check out the ingredients.


I have ....maybe you should stop believing the hype


----------



## VamP (4 Jan 2014)

harly said:


> I have ....maybe you should stop believing the hype



Shame your research didn't take you as far as googling the difference between sugar and maltodextrin and their relative suitability as fuel.


----------



## harly (4 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> Shame your research didn't take you as far as googling the difference between sugar and maltodextrin and their relative suitability as fuel.


Maltodextrin... 
Something that is used as a thickening agent , found in sweets , fizzy pop , artificial sweeteners ,beer and crisps has got to be good for you ..right
See the 2 lists of ingrediants above
Both rubbish


----------



## SteCenturion (4 Jan 2014)

I ate 2 dozen deep filled mince pies over Christmas - should keep me 'fuelled' 'till Easter.
And so the cycle goes on.


----------



## Dusty Bin (4 Jan 2014)

harly said:


> Maltodextrin...
> Something that is used as a thickening agent , found in sweets , fizzy pop , artificial sweeteners ,beer and crisps has got to be good for you ..right
> See the 2 lists of ingrediants above
> Both rubbish



Not sure if you've fully understood that....


----------



## VamP (4 Jan 2014)

harly said:


> Something that is used in sweets , fizzy pop , beer and crisps has got to be good for you ..
> See the 2 lists of ingrediants above
> Both rubbish , but one cheaper than the other



Forget the lists. Jelly babies are sugar and tiny amounts of other stuff. Gels are maltodextrin and tiny amounts of other stuff. 
Sugar = simple carbohydrate + sugar spike
Maltodextrin = complex carbohydrate + usable fuel without sugar spike.

Neither is any good from long term nutritional perspective. One is great at filling an immediate fuel need. The other is great at rotting your teeth.


----------



## Cuchilo (4 Jan 2014)

A Team Bassett cycling top would be cool though .
"Powered by Jelly babies" on the back


----------



## harly (4 Jan 2014)

you are what you eat as the saying goes 
i like porridge bars when im out on the bike , something more solid than gels , jellybabies or haribos


----------



## cyberknight (4 Jan 2014)

Isnt that what cake stops are for?
Seriously though , without knowing the terrain and pace of the club runs and what you personally need its hard to say what you will need .
For a "medium" pace club run of around 100 k i would have a good breakfast of probably porridge and take a bottle or 2 or water with no cal tabs , i would also carry a gel or two as back up energy but i would rarely need them as the mid ride coffee and cake stop would be enough for me.
Remember on a club run you probably will not be on the front all the time so you will use a lot less energy in the slipstream of those taking a pull at the front
On a fast club ride over a similar distance i would use the gels as well as they go faster , personally i dont like gels and prefer a cereal/energy bars and the kellogs nutrigrain (one with the jam inside ) i like and i have seen them on offer at the cannock sportive.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Jan 2014)

http://www.energygelcentral.com/energy-gel-basics


----------



## Veganpower (4 Jan 2014)

I'm a newb so there is plenty of time to be proved wrong but I intend to carry high quality Dates for long rides.


----------



## vickster (4 Jan 2014)

Veganpower said:


> I'm a newb so there is plenty of time to be proved wrong but I intend to carry high quality Dates for long rides.


----------



## Veganpower (4 Jan 2014)

vickster said:


>



they're not for everyone but I love em. Have you tried organic medjool dates?


----------



## vickster (4 Jan 2014)

I can't bear dates yeuch. Rather calorific for something so horrid too


----------



## Veganpower (4 Jan 2014)

vickster said:


> I can't bear dates yeuch. Rather calorific for something so horrid too



I thought that was the point! you gotta smash in the carbs to get the job done.


----------



## vickster (4 Jan 2014)

How far are you riding? I don't need more carbs when I have the obligatory cake stop


----------



## Veganpower (4 Jan 2014)

vickster said:


> How far are you riding? I don't need more carbs when I have the obligatory cake stop



I see your point. No cakes for me though, I've had enough to keep me going for a long time.


----------



## vickster (4 Jan 2014)

It is obligatory to eat cake if you cycle


----------



## SteCenturion (5 Jan 2014)

vickster said:


> It is obligatory to eat cake if you cycle


There's a few on here a little too fond of Space Cake - Not You - just a few


----------



## Veganpower (5 Jan 2014)

vickster said:


> It is obligatory to eat cake if you cycle



I'm afraid I'm gonna have to be a rebel then. I'm not much of a beer drinker either


----------



## JamesTaylor02 (7 Jan 2014)

Found that the "energy" bars are next to useless. Suppose it's a case of trial and error really, that's the approach I've taken. The powders I've found are OK, based on the fact I don't feel I'm going to lose my legs after the hill I used to struggle on at the start of my commute. Having said that, it'd be interesting to give these a miss once my test packets have gone to see whether these powders are working or whether it's just's just physcological. Yet to comment on the gels but I'm sure that I will be able to comment after tomorrow, I intend on giving one a go! 

All the best! James


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jan 2014)

JamesTaylor02 said:


> Found that the "energy" bars are next to useless. Suppose it's a case of trial and error really, that's the approach I've taken. The powders I've found are OK, based on the fact I don't feel I'm going to lose my legs after the hill I used to struggle on at the start of my commute. Having said that, it'd be interesting to give these a miss once my test packets have gone to see whether these powders are working or whether it's just's just physcological. Yet to comment on the gels but I'm sure that I will be able to comment after tomorrow, I intend on giving one a go!
> 
> All the best! James



You use powders on your commute? How long is your commute?


----------



## JamesTaylor02 (7 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> You use powders on your commute? How long is your commute?



It's not really that far but I wanted to give everything a try and see how things work so that if anything I try does work then I know what works and what doesn't for the longer rides that I intend on doing. It's all in the interest of research.


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jan 2014)

JamesTaylor02 said:


> It's not really that far but I wanted to give everything a try and see how things work so that if anything I try does work then I know what works and what doesn't for the longer rides that I intend on doing. It's all in the interest of research.



pointless unless you are riding for more than a couple of hours.

How the hell can you research something intended for long term benefits over a short duration. 

The mind boggles.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> pointless unless you are riding for more than a couple of hours.
> 
> How the hell can you research something intended for long term benefits over a short duration.
> 
> The mind boggles.


It's the CC way


----------



## VamP (8 Jan 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> It's the CC way


 


Actually, it goes beyond CC. There was a guy at our Inter-club Hill Climb last year who necked a gel half-way up the hill. Now any of you who have ever done a hill climb of any size know that this makes no sense, but the winning time on this particular hill was just over 2 minutes!


----------



## Herzog (8 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> Actually, it goes beyond CC. There was a guy at our Inter-club Hill Climb last year who necked a gel half-way up the hill. Now any of you who have ever done a hill climb of any size know that this makes no sense, but the winning time on this particular hill was just over 2 minutes!


 
I've never been in a position to swallow anything during a hill climb...perhaps the reverse...


----------



## jay clock (8 Jan 2014)

If just doing a long bike ride I will tend to eat proper food (cereal bars if on the move, if not then sandwich/choc from petrol station). However, as a triathlete gels come into their own once you need to run too, as most people cannot manage running with solid food thundering around inside. So for events, and long training rides leading up to them, I use high5 isotonic gels. Just like to get my body used to them. For a 100 mile ride I will also use solid food up to about 60 miles to allow time to digest. If not, as soon as I get off and run, I will be churning up inside.

Probably doesn't apply to pure cycling, but for race nutrition do practice beforehand. Both in terms of what it does to your body, and also practical stuff like how easy it is to open the packets on the move. Also big triathlons (poss sportives too) publicise the drinks on offer so you can test them out. Personally I just use the water and add my own drink mix


----------



## VamP (8 Jan 2014)

Herzog said:


> I've never been in a position to swallow anything during a hille climb...perhaps the reverse...


 
Yep. There was a pic of him wrestling with the gel on our club website - it wasn't clear if it was going in or out. Shame I can't find the pic as it was quite funny...


----------



## FeistySquirrel (8 Jan 2014)

I occasionally use a bit of gel.

But I prefer hairspray...






I guess it could help make me more aerodynamic?


----------



## crazyjoe101 (27 Jan 2014)

theloafer said:


> plus
> and will carry some of this great stuff better than malt loaf and very easy to make
> *BRANFLAKE LOAF
> More delicious than shop bought malt loaf and so easy to fling together
> ...



Thanks for the recipe, I baked one of these as well as a batch of honey flapjacks, I'll be testing them both throughout the week. I've not tasted the loaf but the flapjacks are adequate, even if I do say so myself.


----------

